# Dmin in Homiletics



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 4, 2010)

Where can one receive a Dmin in Homiletics? in my opinion Homiletics is the most practical of all pastoral duties so a Dmin in Homiletics should be offered somewhere.


----------



## Bookmeister (Feb 4, 2010)

You would think, wouldn't you? Not here.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 4, 2010)

I didn't see one at RTS or Westminster. PRTS doesn't have a Dmin program so they are out. I don't know of others.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 4, 2010)

My alma mater, SBTS, offers a DMin in Expository Preaching...


----------



## N. Eshelman (Feb 4, 2010)

RPTS offers a DMin. It has two tracks: Pastoral Ministry and Pastoral Counseling. 

The Pastoral Ministry track is very focused on homiletics. 

RPTS: Reformed Presbyterian Theological Seminary

It's also relatively cheap: $11,000.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 4, 2010)

If/when/maybe/if I get the real world pastoral experience I would be very interested in looking into the Biblical Counseling D.Min. at RPTS. Dr. Scipione is an unbelievable Prof. Probably none better in his area of expertise.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 4, 2010)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Dr. Scipione is an unbelievable Prof. Probably none better in his area of expertise.


 
Never heard of him. What is his area of expertise?


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 4, 2010)

SolaScriptura said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. Scipione is an unbelievable Prof. Probably none better in his area of expertise.
> ...



Biblical counseling

I believe he formerly taught at Westminster Seminary (CA); here is his faculty page at RPTS.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Feb 4, 2010)

I also had Dr. Scipione at Puritan Seminary. He is a very good instructor.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 4, 2010)

He is a unbelievably great Prof. RPTS is establishing a Full-Time counseling institute that will be across the street from the Seminary. It will offer free Biblical Counseling to the neighborhood (which is around 85% African-American) and will place students in real world situations. I will definitely take advantage of the program when it comes fully online.


----------

